# Lebron, Darko, or Carmelo?



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Lebron James seems to be the consensus pick for the number one overall player selected in this years draft. You agree? The boy has got skillz, he can playmake, score, and rebound. I'm suspicious of his defensive ability, and he needs to work on his shooting. Needless to say, he is an outstanding basketball player.

I dont know much about the 7 footer from overseas, Darko Milic, but I here he is a beast. 

Lebron from highschool, Darko from Serbia, and then there's Carmelo Anthony of Syracuse! He would be my number one pick over both of them. I've been watching him play this season and he is a beast. He's tough, with a nice jumper. he's agressive, and has nice playmaking skillz for a guy his size. The things that mostly makes me choose him over the others is the fact that he has played at a higher level. He is, IMO, the best player in the country. I'll look for Carmelo to do big things once he gets into the league.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Funny that I also prefer Carmelo... I don't know anything about Darko other than the fact that he's suppose to be good, but Lebron just looks too raw for me. I mean, he's athletic and all, but his jumper is, IMO, less than mediocre. I don't think he's ready for the NBA yet. I don't think he's going to be the next Kobe.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> This thread belongs in the draft forum


Moved 

Nah I don't have that kind of power.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I'd go with Melo


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Moved
> ...


I've got the power.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

But do you have the power to make Mark Madsen stop dancing?!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> But do you have the power to make Mark Madsen stop dancing?!



Tell me who'd you like to see next

A: Kenny Smith Avatar (1990)

B: Tom Tolbert Avatar (1990)


----------



## Stojakovic16 (Jan 12, 2003)

Lebron and the other guy are really good compared to other high school players. Darko is really good compared to other professionals in Europe, some of which have NBA experience. 

I think Darko will do a lot better than the other 2 for that reason.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

forget where they are now,where are they going to be in 3 years or so?.from what i've seen or in the case of darko,heard, here is the upside(hopefully).
james=bryant/mcgrady
milicic=dirk/gasol
anthony=big dog/pierce
i think that kind of explains why they are ranked the way they are,thats just my two cents worth.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I would go like this. James first, IMO I think theres a better chance of Anthony to be a better player but if you let a player who COULD be the second comming of MJ you might as well kill yourself. I know nothing about Darko except for what Im told. He sounds like he could be real good but hes the biggest risk of the bunch. Theres a real surge of people wanting players from overseas and for good reason. Theres been some real special players come from across the sea in the past few years. I just think that James and Anthony have a better chance of being superstars. My list

1)James
2)Anthony
3)Darko


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


B

Tom Tolbert is the man!:grinning:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

yea, hes my favorite commentator. Pick Tolbert


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> B
> ...


I'll see what I can do!


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Carmelo Anthony is the one I prefer out of all three of these players out of this year's NBA draft because he has proven he can be a force at such a big competition and can play at a high level like the NCAA. He is the star player over there at Syracuse and doesn't only bring points to the table every night, he is very smart basketball-wise and he is a phenominal rebounder. He'd be the first choice as the new SF for my Baby Bulls.

Lebron James is great, but something worries me about him and his attitude. Darko, I haven't seen him so I can't judge. Melo is my pick, though. Go Melo!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Click for Kenny's pick


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Click for Tom's pick.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow, Tommy Tol looks alot different back in the day.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Did LeBron's attitude change or something? everything I saw about him he was unselfish and not that arrogant and now everyone is saying hes selfish and has a bad attitude


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> Did LeBron's attitude change or something? everything I saw about him he was unselfish and not that arrogant and now everyone is saying hes selfish and has a bad attitude


He's unselfilsh on the court, he does have an attitutude, I guess anyone would when the people around are telling you how great you are and that your new name is King James.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> He's unselfilsh on the court, he does have an attitutude, I guess anyone would when the people around are telling you how great you are and that your new name is King James.


I see


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stojakovic16</b>!
> Lebron and the other guy are really good compared to other high school players. Darko is really good compared to other professionals in Europe, some of which have NBA experience.
> 
> I think Darko will do a lot better than the other 2 for that reason.


Carmelo is playing on a higher level(college basketball) than all of them. Darko is ripping it up overseas, but I would take the best team in the Nation over the best team in "whatever league" Darko plays for. Lebron is the best in high school but that's just high school. He has the skillz. I just think he's a man playing with boys. Once he has to play with other men, things will be different.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Do you guys honestly think that an NBA GM is going to let Lebron fall to #2?


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

no one would think that, everyone knows lebron is going #1. the issue here is who should be #1 or who will be a better player. no one will pass lebron because anyone team that gets him gets a boom in national coverage and profit. and than you get the chance of him being the next superstar in the nba. i think that lebron won't disappoint when he comes to the nba. his career would mirror what kobe has done. which means it'll take a couple of years for him to be great.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scuall</b>!
> Do you guys honestly think that an NBA GM is going to let Lebron fall to #2?


If I were the GM with the number 1 pick, I would trade down. I personally think Carmelo is better than Lebron. If you can get Carmelo Anthony and another good player, Lebron is pretty much priceless now, that would be a great deal.


----------



## ghettobryant (Feb 15, 2003)

LeBron is going to be good, just not his first year. It is going to take him awhile to develop just like it took a few years for Kobe to come around. I think Carmelo will have a greater impact his first year. 

1-James
2-Anthony
3-Milicic


----------



## eckô (Feb 26, 2003)

I personally think Darko should go #1 but he won't, there is no way he will get picked @1 just for the fact he is a non-american! I don't mean to be disrespectful but Lebron has so much hype even if he ends up a bust he will bring in the crowd and money to the team, afterall is it not all about the benjamins?!!?!?!?! :clown:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Yao Ming was the number 1 pick and he is a non-American.
so was Hakeem Olajuwan.


----------



## eckô (Feb 26, 2003)

I am not sure about hakeem, but Yao was the only guy who got such a hype last season, there where no american players who built there status to that level like this year, I even think some teams mighht take carmelo @2 and leave darko for number 3 but thats just my opinion


----------



## jsm27 (Jan 9, 2003)

Hakeem was a international-born player who played at a U.S. college.

Yao was the first player ever taken with the number one pick not to have played for a U.S. high school or college.

If everything out there on Darko is true, in my opinion, he would be the number one pick were it not for the Lebron Hype. No Gm will pass on Lebron, but at this point, no GM will pass on Darko unless he is getting Lebron.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

It's a tough choice. Darko will probably be better than every European before. So does LeBron, who'll likely be the best player out of HS ever. So what do you want, a deluxe version of Diggler or T-Mac? I'd prefer the T-Mac version, like most GM's would do, too. Because players like T-Mac and Kobe lure people into your arena, not players like Duncan and Nowitzki. Spectacular guards are the crowd's favourites, they're getting the uuhs and oohs (just look who's leading the All-Star election year after year).


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> It's a tough choice. Darko will probably be better than every European before. So does LeBron, who'll likely be the best player out of HS ever. So what do you want, a deluxe version of Diggler or T-Mac? I'd prefer the T-Mac version, like most GM's would do, too. Because players like T-Mac and Kobe lure people into your arena, not players like Duncan and Nowitzki. Spectacular guards are the crowd's favourites, they're getting the uuhs and oohs (just look who's leading the All-Star election year after year).


Exactly. It all started with Dr.J and MJ. But Darko will probably be the MVP.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Why would anyone pick Carmelo ahead of LeBron? I mean, Carmelo is LeBron with less athleticism, court vision, quickness and (that's important!) hype. LeBron will go ahead of Carmelo, that's for sure.

I think we should reduce this poll to 2 players, LeBron and Darko. IMO LeBron's chance to be the first pick is about 99%, Darko has 1%.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I pick Lebron. He is better than both of them now and will be better in the future.


----------



## eckô (Feb 26, 2003)

I agree its a 2 player race with james winning @99%. I am not sure James will be the player everyone expects him to be. IMO he won't be up there for a couple of years just for the fact that he is a high schooler, if he goes to the rim and a player like shaq,duncan,wallace,weber,.....................the list is ongoing and knocks him down, you really think they will call a foul, I really dought it as far as I am concerned I hope he does not end up like many other "pre-mature" draftees.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Anybody is impressed by Darko's performances in Europe? He played very good last two games.

vs. Skonto Riga 3/18/03
37 points, 9 rebounds, 9 assists, 2 steals

vs. Thessaloniki 3/04/03
23 points, 19 rebounds, 3 assists

And remember: He's still just 17!


----------



## Lakers6010 (Mar 18, 2003)

Darko is awesome,I live in Europe and I watch his games.

He is great player


LeBron,Carmelo or Darko?


Lebron


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

I would take Darko, a very good big man makes the difference.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

depends on team... and need...

so what if Darko is way better than LeBron... so far the teams wit the biggest chance to get him, are the Cavs, and Nuggets... both teams who desperately need to put people back in the stands... LeBron will accomplish that... Darko will not...

Carmelo Anthony will be very solid... i think he would probably be more solid in his first season than both players... Everyone will be gunning for LeBron, and Darko will slide under the radar for many people...


----------



## King Alley (Mar 19, 2003)

I picked Caremlo. We have seen what he can do in college. He is averaging a double double. I have not seen Darko play thats why I did not even think about choosing him even though I have heard that he is a great player.


----------

